# LegalMan help: Can I apply PR immediately based on my critical skills certificate?



## zxcom (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi LegalMan,

I have several questions which need the answer from you.

Background:
Currently I hold the quota work permit(valid till October 2018)and I got the "Certificate of Confirmation of Skills and Post Qulification Experience in respect of South African Ctitical Skills Requirements" from IITPSA(CSSA) last week, in the certificate document, IITPSA confirmed that my skills fall in "Cisco Solution Specialist" and the relevant post-qulification experience of more than seven years. I do the network design and solution work related to Cisco, Huawei, etc.

Questions:
(1)Can I apply Permanent Residency immediately based on the certificate from IITPSA? 
(2)Do I need to apply the Critical work visa firstly and apply PR then?
(3)What's the exact requirement items for PR application as per critical skills?
(4)How may months can get the PR outcome from the submission of application normally?
(5)Can my wife and son apply PR with me together? 

My target is to get the PR ASAP, I don't want to waste time to apply the Critical work visa.....

Thank you very much!


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Hello. I am not Legalman and I hope you don't mind other forum members commenting here.

I also had a Quota Permit and got my PR through that so I thought I can help with some answers.

(4) My application took FOUR months. (submitted 05 Dec 2013 and collected 15 March 2014). But it differs. Some takes 3 months some 2 years.

(5) I applied together with my wife and my child. We all got it. They actually encourage you to submit together.


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

Skilled said:


> Hello. I am not Legalman and I hope you don't mind other forum members commenting here.
> 
> I also had a Quota Permit and got my PR through that so I thought I can help with some answers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

My PR took 4 months to be issued.


----------



## zxcom (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you, Skilled and dallant.

Everyone is welcome to give your advice or suggestion.

My quota work permit is too late for me, I have no time to apply the PR before the new act took effect 26 May, 2014.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> (1)Can I apply Permanent Residency immediately based on the certificate from IITPSA?


No. PR with one document?



> (2)Do I need to apply the Critical work visa firstly and apply PR then?


Possibly not - how long have you been in SA and on what visa/s? How many years experience do you have? Be careful that you aren't still waiting for PR when your Quota Work Permit expires.

Also, read here:
Department of Home Affairs - PUBLIC NOTICE: Quota Work Permits



> (3)What's the exact requirement items for PR application as per critical skills?


Having 5 years of your critical skill. Having less than 5 years gets you only a Temporary Critical Skills Visa.



> (4)How may months can get the PR outcome from the submission of application normally?


We quote clients 6-15 months. No-one can tell you for sure though.



> (5)Can my wife and son apply PR with me together?


Anyone can apply with you "together", but in separate applications.


----------



## zxcom (Sep 14, 2012)

Currently I hold the quota work permit(valid till October 2018)and I got the "Certificate of Confirmation of Skills and Post Qulification Experience in respect of South African Ctitical Skills Requirements" from IITPSA(CSSA) last week, in the certificate document, IITPSA confirmed that my skills fall in "Cisco Solution Specialist" and the relevant post-qulification experience of more than seven years. I do the network design and solution work related to Cisco, Huawei, etc.


----------



## zxcom (Sep 14, 2012)

I stayed in SA for almost five years till now, and currently I hold quota work permit.


----------

